# growing Anubias emerged



## alexanderM (Sep 6, 2005)

I have been trying to grow Anubias emerged but it always seems to die within a week of removing it from total submersion. I plant the roots in Flourite and add a few drops of fertilizer leaving the rhizome unplanted. What are the light requirements when grown emerged? also, I keep the water level to just above the rhizome. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I have a bunch of them growing in my emersed setup. It's an adapted 30 gallon acrylic reef setup with a 65 watt power compact. Most plants are grown in pots that sit in a few inches of circulated water (usually from water changes in my aquariums). I have the Anubias growing in between all those with their roots submerged. I add just a little bit of Schults plant fertilizer and Flourish, although I think the former could just be substituted with the same macro nutrients I use in my tanks. 

They had been sitting in a bucket at a friend's house for quite a while and were in pretty bad shape. They did, however, recover. Have you given yours enough time? How much humidity do they have? That's all fert wise? More details will help.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

When starting mine out from submersed to emmersed I start them with enough water to cover the leaves and let that evaporate untill the leaves are exposed, misting occasionally. Once the water gets to where I want it I put the cover back on. Never had a problem.


----------



## alexanderM (Sep 6, 2005)

okay, it never occured that maybe i should have placed a cover to keep the humidity higher in the tank. i'll give it another go and hope it works this time. thanks for your help.


----------

